
HU facial recognition software predicts criminality - tastroder
https://harrisburgu.edu/hu-facial-recognition-software-identifies-potential-criminals/
======
jjgreen
“Thus were explained anatomically the enormous jaws, high cheek bones” and
other features “found in criminals, savages and apes”

[https://www.history.com/news/born-criminal-theory-
criminolog...](https://www.history.com/news/born-criminal-theory-criminology)

------
tastroder
Related from 2016 "Responses to Critiques on Machine Learning of Criminality
Perceptions"
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.04135v3](https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.04135v3)

